# Graco Finishpro WARNING



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

just put a Graco Finishpro 390 on the lift and found that the air compressor is full of paint. I though this might be a warranty but after speaking with Graco found out it is not. This problem can only happen if your tip guard is not completely tight. If your tip guard is not real tight the paint pressure will force the paint past the tip guard and into the small air orifices in the gun forcing the paint all the way back into the compressor. This is going to be an expensive repair as the compressor list price is $524.00. So I thought I would throw this out there so all would know to tighten up that tip guard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I also have the same machine with the same problem. SW sent it out and came back with a sorry. Graco also said the same. It looks nice in the corner of the shop collecting dust

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Has anyone one noticed anything odd with the tip seal and how it fits the G40 gun when you look at the seal from the inside of the guard compared to a regular airless tip guard?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Has anyone one noticed anything odd with the tip seal and how it fits the G40 gun when you look at the seal from the inside of the guard compared to a regular airless tip guard?


yeah there's quite a bit of open space compared to a regular airless. i thought it was odd the first time i looked at it. i wonder if a flat tip conversion to a hvlp type gun would be better?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, it seams like the rubber gasket for the tip seal sticks up too far from the surrounding metal making for a tough seal.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

im befuddled as to how the paint travels up the line to the compressor. am I missing someyhing?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> im befuddled as to how the paint travels up the line to the compressor. am I missing someyhing?



agree, it doesn't make any sense. how could paint "swim" up a 50' hose against the flow of a strong current of air and deposit in the compressor?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't own one, but I can see if you have 1200 psi fluid pressure, and 30 psi air pressure, it's a lot easier for the fluid to back flow against the air as described by the op. sounds like Graco sees a number of these problems, since they have a standard veto policy on it. Bummer!
Thanks for the warning!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> im befuddled as to how the paint travels up the line to the compressor. am I missing someyhing?


Awesome design by Graco of course. I think I have already had this happen, and there is probably paint in my compressor.

FFS, how hard is it for the tip guard to loosen on a gun? Happens all the time.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Where should we be looking for this fluid?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Seems like the first place to look would be here?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It would seem that there would have to be some evidence of paint inside the air QC?

The reason I am curious about this is because our compressor on the 395 has grown tired. Doesn't like to build pressure much above 30-32 anymore. It's not been a major problem (yet) because most of our work is around 30, but it is a concern.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

So I can see that everyone ran right out to their shops to check their airline QC's...what did we find?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nothing in mine. 

I did, however, find a partial blockage in my gun air passage.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Nothing in mine.
> 
> I did, however, find a partial blockage in my gun air passage.


I'm glad about this thread. We had never even considered fluid in the airline as a possibility. It got us looking. And it made us take the damn thing apart and clean it. (Btw, you can gank our unloader muffler mod out of one of the above pics for just $6)

We cleaned the outside of the air hose and inspected every inch, in addition to the qc and the innerds of the compressor. There has been no paint in the air lines. This is a positive outcome because we have beat the bejeebers out of the 395 with ext primers and paints for the past 3 years. Lots of miles on it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Very interesting and possibly scary. I just bought one of these a couple months back and am learning how to use it/get use to it.

Would def. suck if it traveled back up the line, especially if its new. Makes me think about getting the hose modded with an inline check valve, maybe prevent before/if it happens who knows.

Just got done spraying a house (airless mode) and it works fine, going to move to doors and we'll see how it goes, time to hook up the double bonded hose. :/


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

P.S. How well does that muffler mod work? Lower the noise by what 50% more or less??


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> P.S. How well does that muffler mod work? Lower the noise by what 50% more or less??


Not that much. Enough to take the edge off it. Havent measured it with a db meter, but my ear says 20%.

$6 will get you a detailed report.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

$6 is what your charging? lol. 

20% isn't bad actually better than 0, I suppose.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> $6 is what your charging? lol.
> 
> 20% isn't bad actually better than 0, I suppose.


Joking about the $6 but the 20% is my guess.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Not that much. Enough to take the edge off it. Havent measured it with a db meter, but my ear says 20%.
> 
> $6 will get you a detailed report.


VP's Guide to the 395! I like it!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

As soon as we finish this set of cabinets I will check it out further. I did have paint in my air line a few months back though and never did figure how it happened.


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

I came across this problem with the 395 finish pro when they 1st came out. I was still working for a Guy at the time. We both blamed each other as we were the only one's aloud to use it & both swore that we cleaned it out thoroughly after each use, (l did anyway) ! Every time sw Rep sent it off they came back with the same story, its fine, its running great ect... we came to the conclusion that he just spent a lot of $$$ on a lemon ????


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Anybody get the feeling that Graco seems to be "field testing" some of their products on retail customers? I guess long term usage would bring out possible problems with design, function, etc., but to not warranty it just comes across as wrong.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Microsoft does it all the time. What do you think Vista was? lol A prelude to Window 8.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have noticed by air was a bit touchy for the right tightness to keep paint from oozing around the seals. If you crank it tight, it flattens the rubber tip seal permanently since it protrudes more than on an airless.


----------



## workin'man (Jan 18, 2013)

I think this might be a good place for a one way valve that prevents backwash! Maybe something like a check ball in a fluid section.
Sounds like these machines were made to sell overpriced air compressors!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I had thought some sort of check valve. 

Anyway, I think it's a good machine from what I've used it for so far. It's been versatile enough to help me with painting and I'm going to try it staining soon with the flat tip conversion.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

No such issue with the g15 {flat tip conversion} so far:thumbup:.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey guys, Todd from Topcoat here. Just walked by VP's computer and read this thread and thought I might be able to offer some problem solving tricks I've used with "Gracie" (our 395). 
First, have you replaced the black O ring seal in the tip guard? the new tip comes with a spare, stop throwing all the strange looking pieces away, they have a purpose. That may stop the seepage, and crank right down on the threaded fitting hand tight.
The quick fix solution that Gracie really likes is a little vaseline on her soft parts...the black tip seal and the larger white O ring inside the threaded collar. Just hit them with a light coat of the jelly and let 'er rip.

Are you guys saying that you are discovering paint that is caked up inside your compressor housing? Or are you suggesting that fluid is traveling against 30 psi through a 50 foot air line then passing through a reduced quick connect and arriving inside your compressor still in fluid form? 
Just a thought, those of you suffering this fate, are you running the FF395 in airless mode but still rocking an HVLP/air-assisted set up? That could be an issue.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the reason that this happened is that my guy was not using the air compressor at the time he was using the unit just as an airless and therefore there was no air to keep the paint from backing into the compressor. If you look at VermontPainters photo of the air compressor to the right there is a piece that lloks like a giant fuse with brass at both ends that is the solenoid and that is where the leak showed up at first.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mr.fixit said:


> I think the reason that this happened is that my guy was not using the air compressor at the time he was using the unit just as an airless and therefore there was no air to keep the paint from backing into the compressor. If you look at VermontPainters photo of the air compressor to the right there is a piece that lloks like a giant fuse with brass at both ends that is the solenoid and that is where the leak showed up at first.


That makes sense. The front and rear panels on the compressor invite air. It kind of needs enhancement. Lots of room for air infiltration. If the pump is too close to the action, it draws mist, its hot in there and bakes it on. Then it starts breathing it in. Gotta clean the air filter frequently and use all 50' of hose as the workaround on that problem, it seems. Thinking about filtering inside the panels, to catch the big stuff. Think that'd mess with its program too much?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

If this is so common, why isn't graco doing something about it?

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Hey guys, Todd from Topcoat here. Just walked by VP's computer and read this thread and thought I might be able to offer some problem solving tricks I've used with "Gracie" (our 395).
> 
> The quick fix solution that Gracie really likes is a little vaseline on her soft parts...the black tip seal and the larger white O ring inside the threaded collar. Just hit them with a light coat of the jelly and let 'er rip.


Todd from Topcoat should post more often..........:icon_lol:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not thought about paint making it into the compressor, but the air intake for the compressor does concern me a bit.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I have not thought about paint making it into the compressor, but the air intake for the compressor does concern me a bit.


I did a job a couple of weeks ago where I used my AAA in a Lab to spray a dropped ceiling. Since the ventilation had to continuously run, I had to cover the return air ducts with spray booth filters I had laying around. It dawned on me to use the filters for the compressor intake. Worked great!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Another thing you guys might want to try is to cover the whole unit with a 5gal mesh filter bag. You'd be surprised at how much it catches while still allowing the unit to dissapate heat and breathe. Was one of the top rules on all my airless units.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Todd from Topcoat should post more often..........:icon_lol:


I agree, Todd would compliment this site well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I agree, Todd would compliment this site well.


He'd be quickly banned.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We could run it survivor style Scott vs Todd: There can be only one!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> We could run it survivor style Scott vs Todd: There can be only one!


I did scold him for jumping in and using my s/n. He will likely not register his own. Perhaps I should appeal to whomever the powers that be are now to see if he can "guest" on my sn sometimes.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> We could run it survivor style Scott vs Todd: There can be only one!


Na Dean thats Highlander. 

Funny Pictures


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> He'd be quickly banned.


Not by me. I would let that guy run wild. 


DeanV said:


> We could run it survivor style Scott vs Todd: There can be only one!


I know where my vote goes lol


vermontpainter said:


> I did scold him for jumping in and using my s/n. He will likely not register his own. Perhaps I should appeal to whomever the powers that be are now to see if he can "guest" on my sn sometimes.


That would be to confusing, give him a bigger cut of the biz so the guy can have his own vermont internet. 

I think he ghost writes the articles. :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Not by me. I would let that guy run wild.
> 
> _Scary. I think you know the velocity at which he thinks and moves._
> 
> ...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Workaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Not by me. I would let that guy run wild.
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I have, but who is to say that was really Todd? You introduced a Todd but it could of been just part of the ruse. If you needed a Todd but could not find a Todd, then why not give the appearance of a Todd by fabricating yourself a Todd? Todd?
> ...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Are we in the Matrix now?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Workaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Truth be told, he is like Saddam Hussein was. We have many stunt doubles that we use depending on the situation, so as always to preserve the real Todd. For instance, while the appearance of Todd has been in dozens of youtube videos, only Todd knows which ones were the real Todd.
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Are we in the Matrix now?


This is one of the imposter Todd's.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Send me one of those skull caps.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Topcoat is a big time operation. While so many are trying to figure out how much to charge to make a door jamb profitable, Topcoat has gone so far as to hire managerial doubles. My hat is off to you sir.
> ...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Send me one of those skull caps.


It's a beanie. Special issue. I am not even allowed to wear one because my head is shaped like a stop sign.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> It's a beanie. Special issue. I am not even allowed to wear one because my head is shaped like a stop sign.


Beanies are what you and I know them as but the younger bunch call them skull caps. I will paypal shipping.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Beanies are what you and I know them as but the younger bunch call them skull caps. I will paypal shipping.


Better yet, how about Todd presents you an autographed one in St L?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Better yet, how about Todd presents you an autographed one in St L?


I am not going to be there, give it to Paul for me and he will mail it my way.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I am not going to be there, give it to Paul for me and he will mail it my way.


That would be a true test of Paul's character.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> That would be a true test of Paul's character.


I have confidence that Paul is better than myself.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I have confidence that Paul is better than myself.


I haven't met Paul in person yet, but Todd and I are deeply disappointed that we won't be seeing you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I haven't met Paul in person yet, but Todd and I are deeply disappointed that we won't be seeing you.


Thanks for the kind words, I was thinking a "beanie" might be a good consolation prize for me since I am the one that is really missing out. 

Seriously though I will try harder for the next one. I could of made it to this one but I thought school might be a negative factor but in all reality it would not have effected things to much degree.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I was thinking a "beanie" might be a good consolation prize for me since I am the one that is really missing out.
> 
> Seriously though I will try harder for the next one. I could of made it to this one but I thought school might be a negative factor but in all reality it would not have effected things to much degree.


It is our loss for sure. We know this to be true.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have confidence that Paul is better than myself.


It sure is cold sitting, waiting by my mailbox. I think my azz is frozen to this five gallon bucket I'm sitting on. :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It sure is cold sitting, waiting by my mailbox. I think my azz is frozen to this five gallon bucket I'm sitting on. :whistling2:


This is sure to result in an Archibald Hemorrhoid tale.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It sure is cold sitting, waiting by my mailbox. I think my azz is frozen to this five gallon bucket I'm sitting on. :whistling2:


lmao. That is it! I am stuffing them in an envelope as we speak. 125 you say?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This is sure to result in an Archibald Hemorrhoid tale.


Reminds me of on Joe Dirt when the dog had its balls stuck to the porch.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lmao. 125 you say?


 :yes: :yes::yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> :yes: :yes::yes:


Done. Let me snap a pic for proof.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Na Dean thats Highlander.
> 
> http://i.fra.bz/2w6tFunny Pictures


I was wondering if anyone would catch that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmmmm


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Hmmmm


are you sending a.ball of twine and a stack of sanding pads? Excellent.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> are you sending a.ball of twine and a stack of sanding pads? Excellent.


That is my belly button lint.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paul the stainless Dishwasher is heading your way.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Hmmmm


I missed this somehow. It's like Christmas all over again! :thumbup:


----------

